# error sending response: not enough free resources



## meeinter (Mar 31, 2009)

All,

I get many errors in my logs similar to the following. These errors
coincide with the computer losing all network connectivity. They
usually happen when the network connection is under some load


```
mars# netstat -mb
4293790666 mbufs in use
4294685141/25600 mbuf clusters in use (current/max)
0/4/6656 sfbufs in use (current/peak/max)
3335836 KBytes allocated to network
0 requests for sfbufs denied
0 requests for sfbufs delayed
0 requests for I/O initiated by sendfile
3039 calls to protocol drain routines
```
cat /var/log/messages

```
Mar 31 06:05:10 mars named[87124]: client 64.12.66.48#25398: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:10 mars named[87124]: client 64.12.66.48#14820: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:10 mars named[87124]: client 206.81.192.3#51028: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:14 mars named[87124]: client 64.12.66.48#11352: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:14 mars named[87124]: client 64.12.66.48#39283: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:14 mars named[87124]: client 206.81.192.3#52860: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:19 mars named[87124]: client 209.244.4.253#31420: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:20 mars named[87124]: client 209.244.4.253#27026: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:21 mars named[87124]: client 119.46.240.5#32848: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:21 mars named[87124]: client 209.244.4.253#23393: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:21 mars named[87124]: client 209.244.4.253#25771: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:22 mars named[87124]: client 209.244.4.253#23583: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:22 mars named[87124]: client 64.12.66.48#28516: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:22 mars named[87124]: client 64.12.66.48#19804: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:22 mars named[87124]: client 119.46.240.4#61168: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:25 mars named[87124]: client 209.244.4.253#27169: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:27 mars named[87124]: client 209.244.4.253#33522: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:27 mars named[87124]: client 209.244.4.253#22923: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:34 mars named[87124]: client 62.118.91.74#44546: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:41 mars named[87124]: client 64.34.195.151#36595: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:05:55 mars named[87124]: client 74.6.17.151#55796: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:06:17 mars named[87124]: client 203.146.237.237#16773: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:06:23 mars named[87124]: client 202.129.27.133#41303: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:06:25 mars named[87124]: client 202.129.27.133#44935: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:06:39 mars named[87124]: client 62.255.64.69#21732: error sending response: not enough free resources
Mar 31 06:06:46 mars named[87124]: client 65.68.49.58#27160: error sending response: not enough free resources
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 1, 2009)

You didn't say which NIC you are using.

Please post the entire output of dmesg(8).
In addition, posting the output of *ifconfig -a* may also be useful.


----------

